# HELP PICKING BULLET



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

i am using a 243 and goping to use a new bullet this year, and depending on what round groups best,, i need your input on there bullets, if you had any good or bad luck with them,,
hornady sst
federal pre tsx
barnes vortec tsx
winchester xp3
this will be used for deer,, i am looking for help in the preformance of the bullet


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Scroll down to the Berger VLD thread...Some good information there...

That's my choice 

Jeff Given


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

if mag length lets you get to the lands with berger if not i would go barnes or hornady which both i have had great results in the 6mm flavor


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have had good luck with Hornaday, but every bullet you list will get the job done, no one will be able to tell you how they will shoot out of your gun.

I belive he is asking about loaded ammo, not the reloading components as I havent see the winchester xp3's avaialble as compenents.


----------



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

yes looking into loaded bullets for right now, was using fed pre serria game kinga and wasent happy, so heard alot of stuff about these bullets so just wanted to know if anyone had experance with any


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would put money on the TSX out performing all the other bullets talked about here. I love them for hunting and have seen the results on deer from 17yds to 400yds. They are excellent bullets. I am not impressed with the SSTs due to the huge exit wounds I was getting using my 25-06 and 30-06. One doe I shot at 187yds I could fit both my fists into the exit wound. I couldn't believe it was that bad! Don't get me wrong, they kill and kill quickly, but I don't like huge holes in my deer. For the money both will out perform the Winchester ammo.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have multiple friends that do not reload that have had excellent results, both with accuracy and performance, with the federal fusions. In 243, 25-06, 270 and 30-06.


----------



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey savage you said you have huge exit wounds? Wierd, I never had that happen, my twelve point i shot with my .243 with the SSTs had one tiny hole where it went in and then i found it in the opposite shoulder. Though... When i gutted him his heart was gone and so was 3/4 of his lungs....  And he dressed out to 183lbs. I was using Hornaday 95 gr. SST. If you were reloading, Sierra gameking 85gr. HPBT. These have always performed for coyotes.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup, coonhunter, all 4 deer(4 mature doe) I shot with the SSTs have had large exit wounds. 117 SSTs out of my 25-06. The lungs were basically soup, but the exits were crazy. The largest fragment I found weighed 37grains.


----------

